# Digging [email protected]!



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I know that they dig and you can't stop them but is it okay to fill in the holes they dig? I feel bad after all thet work they do but I want a pretty tank too??
what can I do? :?


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Fill the holes it. It will be fine and so will they. Just expect to see them there (the holes) tomorrow.


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

Mine dig holes all the time, and when I decide that the holes have become to big I just fill them in and they dig them again. It's a continuous process that doesn't hurt anyone, it's just annoying  .


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a few questions, and ideas..

How long have you kept Mbuna?

How much rock do you have in your tank?

After you have kept Mbuna for awhile, and restack your rock structures enough times you will know where they will dig before they do it! I actually start the digging process for them when i restack my rock structure. When you know where they will dig ahead of time you can somewhat control it, or minimize it. They dont usually dig just for fun - its usually to either open a passage or create space for a purpose (spawning?)

What I do is open up the spaces between (or under) rocks so there is enough room for a fish to go in and turn around. Its not often that I see them digging much unless I forget to open up an opening enough for them.


----------



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

my "mbamba" in my mbuna tank constantly digs passages under the rocks. Its the funniest thing watching the tank, suddenly it dissapears under a rock...and pops up the other side :lol:


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

Are the questions for me?

I've had Mbuna for 3 or 4 years now. The main diggers tend to dig right next to there home, and nowhere else. Right now I only have a few pieces of rock(well compared to the usual).


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

The questions were for the OP but i guess pertain to anyone involved in the thread.


----------

